# our V does have accidents occasionaly



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

we got 5 months old V last week. she has been with us for over a week now. we were told that she is housebroken and will not do it inside. after two days she did pee inside, without giving us any sign she needs to go. same thing happened next day once. so we started taking her out reguraryly every so often. it worked for a week, but today she did it again even she was out and peed an hour or so before. is this normal with 5 month old V? what worries me is that she wouldnt let us know , no signs that she needs to go.
thanks


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

maybe she is a little confused/nervous of her new surroundings. she was used to the other family that had her. 
be patient, hopefully she will break the habit.

good luck.


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

yes, that might be it, first couple days we were staying with her at home. since this week we started to bring her with us to work, i guess she might be pretty confused from that is happening around her so suddenly.


----------

